# Neuer High-End-Gaming-PC beste Grafikkarte? Brauche hilfe bei der Auswahl der Teile!



## Dunmor (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir aktuell wie ich mir einen neuen High-End-Gaming-PC zusammen schrauben soll.
Ich habe mir alles mögiche angesehen und natürlich wünsche ich mir das beste vom besten. Aber es muss am Ende natürlich mit einander harmonieren, sonst nützt mir die einzelne Power der Teile am Ende nichts.
Hier brauceh ich nun Hilfe beim auswählen der Teile und beratung was die Grafikkarte betrifft!

Aktuell überlege ich mir ein System mit folgenden Dingen zusammenbauen zu lassen:

CPU (Prozessor): Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, Intel X79
Arbeitsspeicher: 64GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 (8x 8GB)
SSD: 256GB Crucial m4
Festplatte: 2TB Seagate Barracuda
Netzteil: 1200W - Corsair AX Professional
Soundkarte: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus
Gaming Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Networks Killer Xeno Pro, PCIe
Grafikkarte: 2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 4GB - Quad-SLI

Dies war mal ein Roher entwurf, entschieden ist noch nichts. Der PC soll vor für Gaming und LetsPlays verwendet werden.

Nun mein erstes Problem, welche Grafikkarte soll ich nehmen, eine Geforce GTX 680 oder lieber die stärkere 690 die jedoch eine etwas geringeren Takt (Grafikchip-/Speicher [Megahertz]) hat und da es eine Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte ist wohl auch das berühmte nervige Mikroruckeln aufweist, oder soll ich die ganz neue GeForce GTX TITAN die jedoch noch nicht mit ihrer vollen Leistung produziert wird wie ich bei PC-Games gelesen habe...
Was für eine Graikkarte empfehlt ihr mir für meinen PC? Die Karte soll vor allem Spiele bei extremen Grafikverbesserungen durch Patches etc noch immer rukelfrei darstellen! (Skyrim juhe) Aber sie muss auch die extrem schnellen Bildfolgen eines Battelfild beim zur Seite rennen gut darstellen!
Wer kennt sich aus, wer kann mir sagen welche Karte ich am besten nehme?
Und bringt es mir was die selbe Grafikkarte doppelt einzubauen, oder produziere ich dadurch wiederum ein Mikrorukeln wie bei Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte?

Und wie sieht es mit den restlichen Bauteilen meines PCs aus, hat da Jemand verbesserungsvorschläge oder andere Dinge anzumerken?

Lg,
Dunmor


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

Bei SLI, also mehreren Grafikkarten bzw. Grafikchips, hast Du immer microruckler, aber wie "schlimm" das ist, kann man schwer sagen - viele merken es nicht mal...


Aber brauchst Du denn so eine Power überhaupt? Der PC ist an sich völlig irre, was Preis-Leistung angeht. Vor allem bringt die CPU auch so gut wie nichts mehr, als es ein core i5-3570k bringen würde, guckst Du zB hier Benchmarks: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim : Core i7-3970X im Test: Intels hausgemachter Xeon-Killer?  Syrim in FullHD, da ist der X3870 grad mal 4 FPS schneller als der i5-3570k, und da es he über 100FPS sind heißt das: keine 4%, aber kostet das 4,5 fache! Und für den Sockel 2011 sind Mainbaords zudem auch teurer als gleichgute für den Sockel 1155.

Das Mainboard ist selbst für ein Sockel 2011 viel zu teuer. Beim Sockel 1155 macht kein Board über 120€ Sinn, außer vlt man will unbedingt ein FullSpeed SLI aufziehen, aber auch dann sind es maximal 200€

und auch 64GB RAM sind absolut sinnlos für nen Gaming-PC, selbst 16GB sind an sich unsinnig.


Eine Gaming-LAN-Karte ist auch Quatsch, die bringt rein gar nix. Und eine teure Soundkarte bringt nur was, wenn Du wirklich gute Boxen/Kopfhörer hast - was nutzt Du denn da?


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

Hi, danke erst mal für die Antwort.

Also ich will einfach einen PC, bei dem ich in den nächsten Jahren wirklich alles auf höchster Quallität, auch auf 3 Bildschirmen spielen kann.
Das mit den 3 Bildschirmen ist aber eigentlich auch ne SPielerei, aber ich fänds super^^

Der Preis ist wirklich absolut enorm, da hast du recht, aber ich denk mir halt, lieber jetzt was enormes und dann jahrelang Ruhe...
Wichtig ist mir vor allem, dass ich meinen PC auch bei einzelteilen gut aufrüsten kann, daher wollt ich lieber gleich einen i7 und so weiter. Das mit den 64 GB Arbeitsspeicher ist natürlich nicht notwendig, ich würe mir am Anfang auch wohl nur 32 GB reinschrauben, aber ich will die Möglichkeit haben auf 64 GB aufzurüsten. Gerade beim Videoschnitt merkst du deinen Arbeitsspeicher schon^^

Auf die Gaminglankarte verzichte ich gerne, wusste nicht ob die mir wirklich was bringt, ne teure Soundkarte wollt ich deswegen, weil ich schon öfter erlebt habe, dass zum Beispiel bei X3 bei Funksprüchen nur das letzte Wort gesprochen wurde und der Rest des Textes verlohren ging. Boxen benutz ich Logitech Soundsysteme, hab da zwei verschiedene, die finde ich aber beide recht gut^^ Außerdem möchte ich den PC dann auch an den Ferseher anschließen und ihn als Schnittstelle und Steuerkonsole all meiner Technischen Geräte nutzen. Also Anlage, Fernsehen, Laptop, etc.

Das wichtigste ist auf jeden Fall das Gaming, und ich denk mir halt, wenn ich mir jetzt ein i5 kaufe, kann ich das nicht so toll aufrüsten, etc. Also einen i7 hätte ich schon ganz gern.

Das mit dem FullSpeed SLI fänd ich schon ganz gut, da ich es wirklich auf enorme Grafikleistung abgesehen habe^^

Was für eine Grafikkarte würdest du mir denn empfehlen?

Gerne lasse ich mich überzeugen nicht so viel Geld ausgeben zu müssen, ich möchte halt in der Zukunft auch einfach und unkompliziert aufrüsten können und nicht wieder die hälfte der Bauteile neu kaufen müssen, weil das Mainboard für neuere Teile nicht mehr past oder so. Und wie gesagt, einen i7 fänd ich schon ziemlich nett.

Oh, wichtig wären mir auch ein effizineter Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zur Leistung, da sind neue Teile oft besser, gerade bei den neuen Grafikkarten von Geforce. Und eben auch bei i7 zu i5, so wurde es mir zumindest bisher gesagt.

Deinen Link hab ich mir angesehen, du hast recht, laut dieser Aufstellung ereicht der i5-3570k nahezu die Leistung des i7-3970X, einmal war er sogar besser, aber die Frage ist ja, ob das dann bei allen anderen Spielen auch so ist? Weil eigentlich müsste doch der i7-3970X durchschnittlich immer mehr können als das i5-3570k. (Bei den Tabellen die du mir geschickt hast, ist das i5-3570k wirklich sehr gut im Vergleich, aber ich bin eben nur ein Leihe und daher frag ich hier im Forum auch so blöd^^)

Alles was ich mir wünsche ist ein absolut brilliantes Spieleerlebnis, bei bestmöglicher Grafik und mit bestmöglichem Sound. Ich bin dafür auch absolut bereit einmalig viel Geld auszugeben, aber natürlich muss das was ich kaufe harmonieren und in der Leistung wirklich stark und wenn es nicht am Limit liegt, noch oben hin aufrüstbar sein. Hab eben oft gelesen, dass viele Mailbords mit 64GB Arbeitsspeicher nicht viel anfangen können da die dafür nicht gemacht sind und sowas. Da ich mir derartige übertribene Aufrüstungen aber vorbehalten möchte, müssen die Teile die ich erwerbe solche Dinge eben ermöglichen. Auch eine Aufrüstung was die Grafikkarten-Anzahl betrifft soll drinn sein, auf bis zu drei Karten^^ Das mag aktuell nicht unbeningt nötig sein, aber wer weis schon was morgen ist.
Aber ich gebe dir voll recht, ich muss hier das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis deutlich verbessern^^

Ach noch was zum Mikrorukeln, ich hab gelesen, dass sogar bei der Geforce GTX 690 bei ca jedem 7 Bild zwei Bilder gleichzeitig fertig berechnet sind und daher zusammen ausgegeben werden. Das erscheint mir doch recht viel (obwohl es wohl schon deutlich besser ist als bei allen anderen SLI, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass man es doch bemerken wird.
Daher habe ich mir eben auch die ganz neue Geforce TITAN angesehen die ja ne Singel GPU ist und da aber wohl eine bessere Karte ist als alle anderen am Markt, aber laut dem PC-Games Test, wird die Karte noch nicht mir voller Leistung gebaut, bzw, innerhalb der GPU oder so sind bestimmte dinge Abgeschaltet, und die Karte könnte mehr wenn der Hersteller diese nicht gedrosselt verkaufen würde und wenn ich den Bericht richtig verstanden habe geht der Tester der PC-Games davon aus, dass die Karte irgendwann ungedrosselt also mit voller Leistung verkauft wird. Daher wäre es vielleicht erstmal doch besser eine GTX 680 zu kaufen, oder auch 2? Bei zweien müsste man jetzt wieder das Mikrorukeln mir der Geforce GTX 690 vergleichen. Du merkst ich bin voll überfordert


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2013)

ähm
du weißt aber schon das deine Logik ne ziemlich dicke Lücke aufweißt?
1.) wirst du LANGE bevor du auch nur in die Nähe kommst 64 GiB Voll zu machen eh ein neues System wollen und bis dahin wird es es sicher auch schon einen neuen Standart geben
2.) steigt die Leistung dummerweise nicht auch mit dem Preis an, d.h. du zahlst für etwas mehr Leistung im verhältniss krass drauf, dafür dass dann vielleicht so ein halbes Jahr länger auskommst


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

@ Enisra:
zu 1. - > Das ist ne Vermutung, wenn auch ne realistische...und mag sein, dass ich die 64GB nicht brauche, dennoch hätte ich gen die Option mein System auf 64 GB aufzurüsten, daher muss das Sytem auch fähig sein 64 GB Arbeitsspeicher zu verarbeiten. (Das ist eben ein Wunsch von mir den ich mir einbilde^^
Da Herbboy sagt, dass fürs Gaming 16GB ausreichen werde ich erst mal mit 2x8GB Riegeln anfangen, aber das Mainbord das ich mir wünsch, soll mir die Möglichkeit geben die GB mit weiteren 8GB-Riegeln aufzurüsten. 16GB Riegel gibts ja nicht oder? Oder sind die ne schlechtere Wahl als 8GB Riegel?
zu 2. -> Jap, das mag sein, und ich bin ja durchaus bereit einiges an Geld zu infestieren, aber da muss halt dann auch alles passen. Das Gaming muss auf maximalen Ansprüchen funktionieren und das System soll Aufrüstabr sein.

Aber genau deswegen versuch ich mich hier auch zu informieren. Also bitte liefert mir euer Fachwissen, damit ich weis was ich mir kaufen soll, und keine bloßen das brauchst du eh nicht Aussagen^^ Sagt mir was vernünftig ist, und vor allem warum und berücksichtigt dabei mein Bestreben auch für die Zukunft mein System aufrüsten zu können^^


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja das schöne an dem Punkt, die beste Leistung erreicht man auch mit wesentlich weniger Kostenaufwand, die "Mehrleistung" kann man vielleicht messen, aber merken tut man das überhaupt nicht
eine bessere Karte HD7950 braucht man nicht


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

Ach nur mal so zur Übersicht der PC den ich aktuell benutze besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

- Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9450 @ 2,66 GHz
- Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB
- Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+
Wie ich die anderen Bauteile wie Mainboard und so nachsehen kann, weis ich nicht, wenn Ihr mir das sagt, schreib ich die auch mal noch auf^^
Vielleicht ist ja noch irgend was von meinem alten Rechner zu gebrauchen, aber da geh ich mal nicht von aus^^

Bei meinem jetzigen PC werden mir nicht mal mehr die Feuerzauber in Skyrim angezeigt, genau so wie viele andere Effekte. Außerdem ruckelt es wie hölle und viele Spiele kann ich gar nicht erst Spielen wie Stronghold 3. Sobald ich das Spiel starte geht da gar nichts mehr.
Daher brauch ich nun auch endgültig nen neuen Rechner und der soll eben nicht nur toll sondern top sein.^^


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

@ Enisra:
Ok, bei der Grafikkarte ist mir eben auch die Stromeffizients und natürlich die Lautstärke wichtig. Laut den Tests war eben die Geforce GTX 680 wirklich an allen Punkten super und die Grafikkare ist echt der letzte Punkt an dem ich sparen möchte^^

Gerne schraube ich mir ein günstigeres System zusammen, das die beste Leistung bringt, dann muss ich nur wissen was das ist und n paar Gründe dafür warum.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Für nen Top Rechner reichen Dir 8 GB. nimm 16 wenn Du Mega-Toop sein willst auf 2 Bänken, dann hättest Du immer noch Platz nachzurüsten wenn COD 8 oder so auf 32 GB besteht 

Zur Info, ich habe 8 GB und habe nirgens auch nur annhähernd dem Limit ereicht. (Arbeite auch mir Bluerays am PC).

Mehr Power würde Dir dann der 8x4000 Mhz CPU bringen für 160 lappen. Mehr als der zusätzliche Speicher.

Bei den Grakas sag ich nichts, außer daß der 8x4000 für Spiele etwas überdimensioniert ist


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Dunmor schrieb:


> Ach nur mal so zur Übersicht der PC den ich aktuell benutze besteht aus folgenden Teilen:
> 
> - Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9450 @ 2,66 GHz
> - Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB
> ...


 Wenn Du es SO lange mit dem System ausgehalten hast, solltest Du auf keinen Fall jetzt so einen sauteuren neuen PC holen. Den PC, den Du im Moment hast: den hättest Du schon vor 2 Jahren für ca 150€ so aufrüsten können, dass die Leistung sich locker mehr als verdoppelt hätte. Es macht keinen Sinn, sich nen "Super PC" zu holen, der vielleicht "erst" nach 5 Jahren dann selbst bei niedrigeren Spieledatails Probleme bekommt. Es macht viel viel mehr Sinn, sich nen "sehr guten" PC für 800-1000€ zu holen und dann halt BEI BEDARF zB alle 2-3 Jahre aufzurüsten. Das ist viel cleverer als 4 mal mehr auszugeben für _vielleicht_ doppelt so viel Leistung, von denen Du am Anfang überhaupt nichts merkst, weil auch ein "normalguter" PC für 1000€ alles problemlos packt. D.h. Du würdest jetzt nen Haufen Geld zahlen, damit Du vlt in 2-3 Jahren immer noch gut spielen kannst, wo ein PC für ca 1000€ vielleicht langsam Probleme bekommt. Der 1000€-PC ist dann aber mit ner neuen Grafikarte für 200-300€ wieder Top und evlt sogar schneller als der jetzt-Highest-End-PC.

Es macht echt keinen Sinn, darazf zu spekulieren, BESONDERS lange "seine Ruhe zu haben". In der Vergangenheit hat sich immer gezeigt, dass selbst die aktuell jeweils allerbeste CPU / Graka nach 4 Jahren am unteren Ende der Leistung für Spiele ist.

Und wie ich oben auch schrieb: der sauteure Prozessor zeigt bisher in Games lächerliche 4% mehr Leistung, kostet aber mehr als das 4-fache... wenn "das 4-fache" nun 40 statt 10€ wären, wäre es ja okay - aber 950 statt 200€??? Das ist echt purer Wahnsinn und mit nichts zu rechtertigen, denn selbst wenn der Core i7-3970X VIELLEICHT in 2 Jahren sich als Prozessor erweist, der DANN zB 50% schneller als ein i5-3570k ist: da wäre es immer noch viel viel günstiger, wenn Du dann eben in 2 Jahren ein neues Board + CPU für ca 300€ kaufst, denn seit vielen Jahren ist eine Board+CPU-Kombination für ca 300€, maximal 400€ stets eine Investition, die erfahrungsgemäßg für ca 2-3 Jahre völlig ausreicht und nicht der Grund ist, warum ein Spiel nicht mehr rund läuft. Vermutlich ist eine CPU, die in 2-3 Jahren ca 200-250€ kosten wird, sogar schneller als ein Core i7-3970X... 


Wenn das mit dem Multimonitoring so wichtig ist, dann nimm halt eine GTX 680 - aber alles drüber ist echt völliger nonsense, da macht es viel mehr Sinn, einfach mal früher wieder aufzurüsten. Also: core i5-3570k, passendes Board für ca 120€, 2x8GB RAM, GTX 680, dazu passendes Netzteil (da sparst Du dann auch ne Menge im Gegensatz zu einem, dass für ein GTX 690-SLI nötig wäre - im Vergleich zu dem von Dir auserkorenen Netzteil sind mal locker 150-200€ weniger nötig... ) - alles, was mehr kostet, ist wirklich quatsch, außer man ist sehr extremer Hardwarefreak und hat Geld zu veschenken


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

Ok, damit hast du natürlich recht. Dann werde ich mir also lieber den vorgeschlagenen i5-3570k kaufen. (Kurze Frage, Vordack hat den AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz vorgeschladen. Hab via Google eingie nicht so Tuere PCs gesehen wo der verbaut ist. Ist der toller als ein i5-3570k?)
Aber was ist mit dem Rest der Teile, hier mal die Liste (Wo ein Fragezeichen ist, brauch ich noch Hilfe:

- CPU (Prozessor): i5-3570k
- Mainboard: ?
- Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 8GB RAM
- SSD: ?
- Festplatte: ? (sollen min 2 TB sein)
- Netzteil: ?
- Soundkarte: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus
- Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 4GB

Oder sollte ich lieber einen PC mit dem vorgeschlagenen AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz zusammenstellen?


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

PassMark - AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core - Price performance comparison
Benchmarks: Battlefield 3 : AMDs FX-8350 im Test: Mit Piledriver wird alles besser?

Ka, aber hier sind Benchmarks.

Die scheinen (nahezu) identisch zu sein. (Link 2)

edit: Preise bei Amazon sind auch dementsprechend, der Intel ca. 10 Euro teurer.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Dunmor schrieb:


> Ok, damit hast du natürlich recht. Dann werde ich mir also lieber den vorgeschlagenen i5-3570k kaufen. (Kurze Frage, Vordack hat den AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz vorgeschladen. Hab via Google eingie nicht so Tuere PCs gesehen wo der verbaut ist. Ist der toller als ein i5-3570k?)
> Aber was ist mit dem Rest der Teile, hier mal die Liste (Wo ein Fragezeichen ist, brauch ich noch Hilfe:
> 
> - CPU (Prozessor): i5-3570k
> ...


Also, der AMD braucht sehr viel Strom unter Last, dafür KÖNNTE er Vorteile bringen, wenn mehr und mehr Spiele 8Kerne unterstützen... aber ich würd eher den Intel nehmen, der hat sich einfach bewährt und ist so oder so Top, alle teureren CPU bringen so gut wie keine Mehrleistung.

Mainboard zB ein Gigabyte Z77X-D3H oder so

RAM: 2x 4 oder 8GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5Volt

SSD: zB ne Samsung SSD 840 mit 120 oder 250GB

Festplatte: an sich egal, hauptsache die hat 7200U/Min und ist keine "eco" oder "green"

Netzteil: BeQuiet E9-CM 480 oder 580W, und das wäre dann schon ein extrem hochwertiges Modell für ca 90€


Und wegen der Soundkarte nochmal die Frage: was für Boxen / Kopfhörer nutzt Du denn?


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Hab beim stöbern auf Chip eben mal die BEstenliste angeschaut, nur zur Info, err, Verwirrung 

Vergleich: Desktop-Prozessoren im Test - CHIP Online

Der AMD 4.0 ist auf Platz 7, der I5 auf Platz 11.


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

@ Herbboy:
Danke für die super Bauteileliste, ich werde es genau so bauen wie du gesagt hast.

Boxen benutz ich altuell Logitech X-230 PC Lautsprechersystem hier der Link dazu:
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-X-230...3K/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1361804731&sr=8-14

Ich würde mir aber andere kaufen, wenn ich dadurch besseren Sound bekomme^^

Eine Frage hab ich auch noch:
Kann man mit dem PC den du vorschlägst auch mit sher hohen Auflösungen spielen? Also auch 2560x1600? Oder zumindest 1920x1080?


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

@ Vordack:
Das sieht auch interessant aus, aber wenn ich den AMD nehme, brauche ich auch weider n anderes Mainbord nicht war?
Und wichtig auch,Herbboy schreibt ja, dass der AMD sehr viel Strom verbraucht, daher ist wohl wirklich der Griff zum Intel eine bessere Wahl, trotz der Mehrleistung des AMD. Obwohl laut deinem Link der AMD ja die beste Preisleistung bietet^^

Ich bin so verwirrt^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Also, bei dem Link muss man beachten, dass der für ALLE Anwendungen gilt, und da kann der AMD - vor allem in rein theoretischen Tests - durch seine 8 Kerne einen Vorsprung haben, obwohl er vlt doch nicht besser ist. Du könntest bei Intel dann einen i7-3770k nehmen, der ist zwar bisher kaum besser als ein 3570k, hat aber pro Kern die Möglichkeit, quasi 2 virtuelle Kerne zu nutzen, also bei 4 Kernen wird daraus ein qausi-8-Kern-Prozessor.

Und wegen der Auflösung: hier ist an sich nur die Grafikkarte wichtig, und ne GTX 680 sollte für alles locker reichen.


Wegen der Boxen: wenn Du für DIE ollen Boxen eine so teure Soundkarte kaufst, dann wäre da so, als würdest Du am Ende für den PC einen 5 Zoll Monitor verwenden   nee, also: für die Boxen lohnt sich eine extra Soundkarte auf keinen Fall, aber wenn Du Dir was gönnen willst in Sachen Sound, weil Du ja beim Rest einiges sparst, dann besorg Dir mal ein ordentlicheres Boxenset, ich sag mal Stereo ab ca 100€ - und DANN eine Soundkarte, aber da reicht eine Asus Xonar für ca 50e böllig aus. Eine Soundkarte für 100€ nimmt man erst, wenn man Boxen für 300-400€ hat oder sehr gute Kopfhörer für 150€ oder mehr.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

@Dumor

Lass Dich nicht verwirren. Egal welche Entscheidung Du fällst, der Rechner wird Top sein.

Da Herb dir schon ne Zusammenstellung gemacht hat nimm die ruhig, ist genau so klasse. Ich hab nur den thread gesehen und da ich mir gestern selber nen AMD X8 4000 bestellt habe hab ich hier geantwortet.


----------



## Chemenu (25. Februar 2013)

Um auch noch meinen Senf dazu zugeben: Ich würde den i5 ohne HT nicht kaufen, dann lieber die paar Euro mehr für den i7 mit HT.
Bei beiden gilt aber dass es für den Sockel 1155 keine schnelleren CPUs mehr geben wird, d.h. beim Aufrüsten ist auch ein neues MB fällig.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Um auch noch meinen Senf dazu zugeben: Ich würde den i5 ohne HT nicht kaufen, dann lieber die paar Euro mehr für den i7 mit HT.
> Bei beiden gilt aber dass es für den Sockel 1155 keine schnelleren CPUs mehr geben wird, d.h. beim Aufrüsten ist auch ein neues MB fällig.


 Das ist ja kein Problem, denn bis das mal nötig wird, würde man auch für einen brandneuen Sockel vlt keine lohnenswerte neue CPU bekommen. Aktuell gibt es eh keinen Sockel, bei dem man in 2-3 Jahren noch 100%ig lohnenswert aufrüsten können wird. Vlt der so2011, aber da ist der Aufpreis so teuer, dass man selbst bei einem für so1155 oder AM3+ nötigem Boardneukauf noch günstiger bei wegkommt.


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

ähm, öhm....was ist HT?


----------



## Chemenu (25. Februar 2013)

Dunmor schrieb:


> ähm, öhm....was ist HT?


 Hyper Threading. Eine Vierkern CPU mit HT hat 8 virtuelle Kerne.
Das kann Vorteile bringen in Anwendungen/Spielen, die von vielen Kernen profitieren.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Dunmor schrieb:


> ähm, öhm....was ist HT?


Das ist das, was ich beschrieb: 4 echte Kerne im i7-3770, aber pro Kern kann man 2 "Pfade" versorgen, als hätte man dann 4x2 also 8 Kerne


----------



## Dunmor (25. Februar 2013)

Also dann doch lieber einen i7-3770 oder einen anderen der das mit den HT kann.

Aktuell sieht das System das ich kaufen soll/will so aus:

CPU (Prozessor): Intel Core i7-3770
Mainboard: ?
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8 DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung SSD 840
Festplatte: 2TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet E9-CM 580 W
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 4GB

Was brauch ich denn jetzt mit der CPU wieder für ein Mainboard.

So, und wäre das dann so vernünftig oder weil Chemenu noch anmerkt, dass der Sockel 1155 keine schnelleren CPUs mehr bekommt sollte ich dann doch eine andere CPU auswählen, die man noch austauschen kann. Eher nicht oder, ist egal weil das bis die CPU des 3770er nicht mehr ausreicht eh egal ist?


----------



## Chemenu (25. Februar 2013)

Mainboard kannst du wie von Herbboy vorgeschlagen kaufen. Der i7 und der i5 haben ja den gleichen Sockel 1155. Das mit dem End-of-Life des Sockel ist auch nicht schlimm, wollte es nur erwähnt haben weil dir ja Aufrüsten an sich wichtig wäre. Bis der i7 zum spielen zu langsam ist vergehen noch ein paar Jahre. Und dann ist es eh vernünftiger wieder alles zu erneuern. 

Achja: Dir wird es ja auf 20 EUR hin oder her nicht ankommen, deswegen würde ich den i7 3770*K* empfehlen. Der lässt sich über den Multiplikator leicht übertakten (bei mir z.B. auf 4,2 GHz trotz Undervolting, also weniger Spannung) und hat dann noch mehr Power.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Ja, das Board für den i5-3570k passt auch für den i7-3770k


Und das mit dem "keine neue CPU mehr nachrüsten" ist echt egal, denn bis es mal nötig wird, brauchst Du sicher so oder so ein neues Board, selbst wenn Du jetzt nen Sockel nehmen würdest, der brandneu ist.


----------



## Dunmor (4. März 2013)

So, ich habe mir mal ein Angebot geben lassen für den PC mit den Bauteilen und nem neuen Bildschirm:


PC-Konfigurator - So. 1155 Ivy Bridge - PC-Konfigurator | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


Das finde ich allerdings dann doch recht teuer oder? Zudem hat der Vorschlag des Anbieters keine Soundkarte eingebaut.

Was sagt ihr zu dem PC und den Kosten?

Wie geschrieben, ich will damit auch LetsPlays aufnehmen, daher brauche ich schon eine Soundkarte, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Ja, ist auf jeden Fall teuer. Aber vlt auch gar nicht SO viel teurer wie in einem anderen Shop, jedenfalls prozentual gesehen. Leider kann man wegen der "plus X Euro"-tabelle nicht erkennen, was da die Sachen einzeln kosten würden, aber allein wegen der GTX 680 PLUS 580€ ist einfach viel zu viel. Die kostet an sich eher 500€, und das ist dann schon die Version mit 4GB, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die nen Vorteil zu der Version mit 2GB bringt. Und die SSD ist die "pro"-Serie, an sich reicht die normale aus, kostet 50€ weniger.

Ich geh die Sachen mal durch, Preise von nem normalen onlineshop wie hardwareversand und dann noch eher nach oben gerundet:

Gehäuse 40€
CPU: 290€
Board GA-Z77X-D3H: 120€
GTX 680 EVGA mit 4GB: 510€
16 GB COrsair Vengeance: 90€
SSD 840: 200€
2TB Barracuda: 90€
Brenner: 20€
Netzteil: 100€
Katana 3: 20€
Monitor: 150€

das macht ca 1650€. Da ist "dein" Shop also 15% teurer, dafür halt auch ein 3 Jahres-Service.


Nur kann man da eben auch an einigen Stellen sparen, VOR ALLEM bei der Graka. 

Ich würde da wenn überhaupt dann eine GTX 680 mit 2GB nehmen, oder "nur" eine GTX 670 OC. zB die Palit Jetstream für 320€, die kommt schon eher an eine GTX 680 heran, kostet aber ca 100€ weniger als eine GTX 680 und 200€ weniger als eine GTX 680 mit 4GB. Und eine AMD 7950 für nur 250€ ist auch nur grad mal ca 15% langsamer als eine GTX 680. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel die 4GB RAM bringen können, aber wenn überhaupt, dann nur bei sehr hohen Auflösungen, und auch dann wird sicher nicht die GTX 680 dann plötzlich ihren Mehrpreis von 50% in Leistung umsetzen können... 

SSD: die normale SSD 840 reicht völlig. 50€ gespart.

ansonsten kannst Du aber kaum mehr sparen, außer du beschließt, dass vlt doch ein core i5 und 8GB RAM ausreichen.


----------

